# Automailings of SOLD listings?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm finding it very difficult to get a realtor to set up an automailer of listings that have sold in my neighbourhood. Has anyone here had success with this? I'm curious why there would be hesitation to do this? Maybe they don't think we're serious about selling, although with us being a miltary family (and them knowing this) it seems odd.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

You might want to change realtors..... are you in the Toronto area? I have a couple who are pretty good.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks! But I'm in Winnipeg. I have contacted three realtors, one did not return my phone call, the other came and gave us an assessment of our house but told (when I asked about auto emails for sold property) to contact her if I see any houses that have sold in my neighbourhood... which to me is a waste of my time to walk/drive around looking! The third gave a hum-ho answer without really answering me. So this has me thinking maybe there's a reason that I don't know of why (at least some) realtors dont' want this information given out to their clients?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Actually I would surmise that the RE agents don't want word to get around that this can be done. Otherwise, EVERYONE would want to sign up and 'lurk' without ever actually intending to buy anything. MLS is not intended to be a public information resource.

Remember the intent of a RE agent and MLS is to sell houses. They only give you the info you personally need to make a purchase decision with them. Once done, the information flow stops and they move to the next client.

Conjecture on my part, of course. I may be wrong.


----------



## churchjt (Apr 26, 2010)

I am signed up on a great service called PCS (Private Client Services) I believe. Its much like MLS but you actually see properties before they reach the MLS site. As well you are notified when ones properties that meet your requirements appear on the market.

As well it shows when and what price changes have occurred (MLS doesn't) and it finally shows you the sale price. Great service and costs nothing to sign up for. I am out West but would imagine you should be able to get it anywhere. You just need to find a realtor in your area who uses it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I hope to find more about PCS, thanks!

I did have someone steer me towards viewpoint.ca; excellent site for NS


----------



## Assetologist (Apr 19, 2009)

*Private Client Services (PSC)*

Yes, PCS will not only allow you to select specific criteria for your property search but you can have multiple unique searches. We are set up for one for building lots and one for single family homes. You can pick the areas of interest.

As a bonus you get to see the properties Sold, taken Off Market, Back on the Market etc.

All you have to do is ask your realtor.

You are paying for a service so you may as well take full advantage.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never heard of getting "sold" info emailed. It would be a great service.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I found a realtor who emails me sold listings now. It's very informative considering we may be selling next year due to a work transfer.


----------

